

Boosting sales numbers in a bad economy - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2009/10/six_reasons_why_your_sales_numbers_suck.html?ana=from_rss

======
Mz
"But it’s a cop-out to blame the economy and a lack of customer demand. Many
organizations, unfortunately, simply aren’t executing on all cylinders when it
comes to sales and marketing."

It's a cop-out to say "there's no point in trying because of the recession".
But it's silly to imply the recession is completely unrelated to flagging
sales.

"Do you sound desperate?"

I agree with this point, though I think it goes a lot deeper than the remarks
he makes. A sale is based on meeting the needs of the customer, not on the
customer meeting your (desperate) need for money. Keep your eye on the ball
and keep working on offering something of value. Fortunes are made and lost
during both busts and booms. During The Great Recession of the 1930's, car
sales were down but bicycle sales were up. Second-hand stores thrived. If I
recall correctly, frozen french fries and dried onions were invented and were
a hit because they offered cost-savings to the customer. People still had to
eat. Helping them eat adequately for less cost was a good market to go after.

